# Meet Sting



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the first PDF I've made, so ... I didn't know how to shoot it once I'd banded it. The first shot nailed me in the thumb, hard and I instantly knew my new shooters name ... "Sting". 









This is a modification that I hope makes a pickle fork more comfortable and enjoyable to shoot. To start with, I wanted to angle the forks outward a few degrees. The band are so close together I thought it might insure a smooth ammo release from the pouch by spreading the opening bands, even if it's once out of ten. At any rate, it wouldn't hurt, so why not try it.

The effect of angling the forks was a rounding of the frame, which made it very comfortable in the hand. The bottom notch gives your pinky a nice grip, and it has a very natural feel.

I got the angle by drawing a line from the front inside corner at the center edge of each fork, to a point 3/16" back on the outer edge. Add a parallel line 3/16" behind it to create your angle. Square the ends to match the new angle.















I used files for most of it and a small barrel type sanding drum that fits into a drill. For the finish, I used a mixture of 1/3 each of Oil (Danish, Teak or linseed), varnish (oil base, cheap will do) and 1/3 paint thinner. Apply with a soft cloth allow an hour to dry and re-coat if you want, you can use the frame after 6 hours. Really like that finish, easy, fool proof.















I'll be pleased if you try it, deliriously happy if you like it.

Al


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i love the bend in the forks.the shape looks good for holding the pd(f)s


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

cool ! i have to say i say any pickle forks cool LOL


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice one AJW... thanks Ry for bumping this







I missed this one.

AJW how is the angle working for you still? I think that is an interesting modification and seems like a good assist when it comes to shooting any PFS

LGD


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Hmm nice


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice one AJW... thanks Ry for bumping this  I missed this one.
> 
> View attachment 12237
> View attachment 12236
> ...


I was terrified that someone would ask that. I made one for Henry in Panama, but he was ill and couldn't help. What little I did shoot with it, I found it to be a nice fit for my hand and easier to shoot. The shooting was going well, then, fickle person I am, I became infatuated with a new creation. She is a side shooter, bands coming around the outside and shooting TTF's.

View attachment 12234
View attachment 12235


It shot accurately right from my first shot, is very comfortable. It is much more than I ever expected and is my regular shooter now. I hope you try it, it's really a great frame.

View attachment 12233


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice one AJW... thanks Ry for bumping this  I missed this one.
> 
> AJW how is the angle working for you still? I think that is an interesting modification and seems like a good assist when it comes to shooting any PFS
> 
> LGD

















I was terrified that someone would ask that. I made one for Henry in Panama, but he was ill and couldn't help. What little I did shoot with it, I found it to be a nice fit for my hand and easier to shoot. The shooting was going well, then, fickle person I am, I became infatuated with a new creation. She is a side shooter, bands coming around the outside and shooting TTF's.















It shot accurately right from my first shot, is very comfortable. It is much more than I ever expected and is my regular shooter now. I hope you try it, it's really a great frame.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for your response that is a fine shooter that you made..

Now for your second frame that TTF looks A+Top shelf.. I would definitely love to give that a try... but not much of a drawer







...

Cheers

LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Sting


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

AJW, you're making some nice stuff there. Me and PFS's don't get along, but I like looking at them. And that side-shooter: WOW!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> AJW, you're making some nice stuff there. Me and PFS's don't get along, but I like looking at them. And that side-shooter: WOW!!!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for taking the time to respond I appreciate it.

LGD , I have copied the drawing I use to make them. I just glue it on the board with very little spray adhesive and cut it out. So you can get the size right, the width at the top of the throat is 2 1/4". If there's anything else I can do, let me know.

DH would love it if you and RS tried it out too.

Hrawk, question- how come I got older and Sting didn't? It must be the water.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks AJW.. I will have to give this a try the first chance I get

LGD


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh! Thanks AJW, looks like my new queue project for winter


----------

